# H70 (Core) rattern/schleifen



## Dunkler (13. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein H70 gekauft,
und vor einer Woche eingebaut.

Gleich nach dem Einbau hörte ich ein rattern/schleifen.
Da ich mein PC derzeit aber benötige und daher mein System nicht wieder über Tage still legen wollte, 
habe ich erst mal nicht reagiert und gehofft, dass es sich in ein paar Tagen legen würde.

Da es sich aber nun seit einer Woche immer noch nicht besserte,
möchte ich hier mal fragen, ob es sich dabei um das "berühmte" Rattern der "Corsair H Reihe" handelt 
oder nur um eine "Überreaktion" meinerseits, aufgrund der vielen Meldungen über dieses rattern.

Also, dass Rattern ist nun nicht so laut, dass man sich die Ohren zu halten muss, im Grunde muss man "hinhören" um es zu hören, 
jedoch ist es selbst (bei gezieltem hinhören) noch aus gut 3 Metern zu hören.

Es kommt wohl definitiv von der Pumpe
(ich habe die Lüfter "abgeschlossen", und es war immer noch zu hören).

MfG
Dunkler



PS.:
Eine Frage hätte ich noch,
wer in Gottes Namen denkt sich diese Befestigungssystem aus?!?
Könnte man nicht einfach den Kühler mit 4 "armen", angeordnet wie ein "X", 
ausstatten in welchen sich jeweils ein Langloch befindet, 
welches so lange ist, dass es für die nötigen Befestigungs Postionen ausreicht,
und für die Gegenseite ein ähnliches "X", welches man aufklebt.

Dazu noch vier Schrauben + 4 (gerändelte) Muttern und fertig.
Das würde beim Einbau nicht länger dauern also diese Sc***s "Schnell-Befestigung-Systeme",
welche man, selbst mit Pech, nur ca. zweimal öffnet und schließt.
Dazu wäre das auch noch deutlich leichter herzustellen... .


----------



## the.hai (13. Juli 2012)

Die H-Reihe soll ja, wie du schon festgestellt hast, auch ein paar lautere Pumpen beherbergen. Meines Wissens heißt das aber nicht, dass sie kaputt sind oder ähnliches. Wenn du allerdings nicht zufrieden bist, schick sie zurück und gugg dich nach was neuem um. Ein guter händler akzeptiert das "rattern" bestimmt als reklamationsgrund.


----------



## Dunkler (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
  mein Problem ist, dass ich derzeit mein PC benötige.

  Wen ich sie zurückschicke und umtauschen lasse
   (Solche "Lüftungssysteme" gibt es meines Wissens eh nur von Corsair),
  dauert das min. ca. 6 Tage da wie ich oben beschreiben habe die zwei Wöchige Frist, 
  während der ich ohne weiteres vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann, um ist.
  Daher will ich das nicht unbedingt... .


MfG
Dunkler


----------



## the.hai (14. Juli 2012)

ne solche systeme gibs auch noch von antec und coolit. hast du keinen boxed lüfter? ansonsten isses natürlich essig 

guggst DU 

antec in Komplettsets | Geizhals.at Deutschland

coolit in Komplettsets | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich hatte selber mal die coolit vantage, is mit 100€ zwar recht teuer, aber das display und die leistung is top, auch die pumpe ist leise. q6600 auf 3,75ghz (56%OC) und danach nen i5 2500k auf 4,2ghz hat sie mit sandwichlüftern super gekühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

